
Running a Small Website Without Commercial Software or Hosting Services: Lessons - sT370ma2
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/lessons-learned.html
======
sT370ma2
I've been running a website on a Raspberry Pi 3. It's cheap, consumes almost
no electricity, and it does the job.

